# kiln drying issue please help



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I bought an EBAC LD800 kiln the drying chamber was constructed of plywood and measured 4x6x10. I put several coats of paint on the outside and covered it with 8mil black plastic (hoping that the black will help keep it warmer in the winter) my first load has been in there since halloween all 4/4. i check it once or twice per week for MC the boards on top are drying nicely but the boards on the bottom are not any ideas what may be goin on?? thanks in advance for the help


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Perhaps the bottom boards aren't getting hot enough.A fan on the top blowing down would help alot.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I am not sure how an ebac is set up, but I do know you need room around the stack for air circulation. If air can't circulate through the stickered stack, then it won't dry evenly.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

If the chamber temp is good, the wood should be at a consistant temp, sounds like you might have an air circulation issue


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

*thanks for the help*

as i think about it some more i am coming to the same conclusion. heat rises the top is drying fine the botom isn't so good. my kiln is a dehumidification kiln it pushes the heat/dry air thru the stack then sucks it off the other side and zaps the moisture out of the air. i peeked in there the other day after posting here and noticed that there isn't much air flow between the door and the botom of the stack. i need to take more care to stack it in there straighter next time. the inside is only 3'4" deep i make my stacks 3' to allow 4" of room for the air to flow back to the dehumidifier. on the botom there is only 1.5" if i am lucky. problems can some times hide in plain view:wallbash: now that i've got some insight i think it will be better. thanks very much for the imput guys.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

I decided i would register and post on this topic, Ive been lurking here for awile and have followed your buying of a mill and now a a LD 800, ive been using my Ld 800 for 10 years now and have found out that in wisconsin as the temp drops my ld 800 has a hard time keeping the temp inside up to where it should be, normally turn it off in late october. As for the top boards dry and the bottom not I always put the thick boards on top if drying more than one thickness and if drying just one thickness I put the narrow boards to the bottom of the stack and wide ones to the top to get a more even drying, when doing this tho make sure you have plenty of weight on your pile to keep the wide boards from cupping, I use concrete slabs on my pile. I hope this helps you and if you have anymore ? please ask. Happy thanksgiving Mike


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the insight mike. i have started my 3 day end of run cycle. i will check things on sunday afternoon and start unloading. it is mostly spalted maple in there with a bit of oak i will post some pics early next week. where are you in Wi? i live in west bend.


----------

